# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  شرود وظلال!

## منال بنت سامي عيسى

شرود وظلال!

ليس الوقت وقت شرود، فإن أمامي مهاما ثقالا،
اه من هذا الحزن العجيب الذي باغتني الساعة... 
جعلني كالمجنونة الغضبى أنهر نفسي:
كفى، كفى، قلت: كفي!                                
مع الأخيرة كان قد احتد صوتي وعلا،
وانتفضت من مجلسي دامعة بأسى...
لماذا الآن يا وجعي؟
اللهم رحمتك أرجو، رب اغفر وارحم، رب اغفر وارحم...
خرجت من غرفتي هاربة، لعلي أتنفس هواء غير هوائها الذي ملأته بزفرات الألم.
لكن أنا وحيدة في المنزل، ما سهل استرسالي في الشرود!
ثم لم أعد أميز هل أحيا في الواقع حقا أم في عالم الأحلام لما رأيت ظلالا رمادية اللون،
تطل برؤوسها من وراء أبواب الحجرات الفارغة، ومن خلف الستائر،
 تبسم لي، تتقافز سريعا لتقف في مواجهتي،
ترميني بنظرات تخترق صدري إلى جوف قلبي،
لترى: ما صنع بي الحنين!
ووسط ذهولي، تهمس في قلبي:
"قد طبعت على كدر" تصبرني،
ثم تقول لي: في الجنة يا حبيبة نعيم يدوم، ولا فراق!                                                 
ألا فابتسمي، وواصلي الدرب فسوف نلتقي بإذن الله هناك.                                               
أيا حبيبة سدي فراغ روحك بحب من يتحول بحبه ضيق الصدر إلى اتساع وانشراح، وعلقي عليه وحده الرجاء...
والسلام!إ
اختفت الظلال فأفقت،وما زلت ساكنة مكاني،
ثم تساقطت الدموع التي سكنت معي على أهدابها ذاهلة منصتة مثلي...

شعرت برغبة شديدة في السجود،
مضيت لمتوضئي،
استترت بثيابي،
توجهت لقبلتي،
استقمت
كبرت،
استفتحت بالدعاء،
قرأت الفاتحة والإخلاص،
ركعت مسبحة معظمة،
اعتدلت حامدة،
هويت ساجدة، سبحت ثم دعوت، ثم دعوت، ثم دعوت!

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

بارك الله فيك وسلمت يمينك ، كلمات رقيقة ومؤثرة ، نفع الله بك .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

أسأل الله العظيم أن يجزيك خير الجزاء ويبارك في عمرك ووقتك ما أحياك ويزيل عنا جميعا الحزن .

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

> بارك الله فيك وسلمت يمينك ، كلمات رقيقة ومؤثرة ، نفع الله بك .


وفيك بارك الله، وسلمك من كل سوء وجزاك عني خيرا.

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

> أسأل الله العظيم أن يجزيك خير الجزاء ويبارك في عمرك ووقتك ما أحياك ويزيل عنا جميعا الحزن .


اللهم آمين آمبن وإياك،
رفع الله قدرك ورضي عنك.

----------

